# Idolo let off a bad odor



## idologrl (Dec 21, 2014)

Just curious. My female Instar 8 idolo gal just omitted a horrible odor that I still can't get off of my hands no matter how much I wash them. What is the cause for this. Shes only eaten one fly since molting 4 days ago but seems healthy other than that. All I know is that its a gross odor! Does anyone know what this could be???


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Dec 21, 2014)

What color is the liquid?


----------



## idologrl (Dec 22, 2014)

There is no liquid. She just smells bad. I put her in a new enclosure and am going to clean hers out really good. I think I got a batch of bad flies. Am feeding her honey beepollen water so hopefully she pulls thru. I have the flies in a airy container and am feeding them fly food and pure water. My other mantis seem fine. I ended up with two being sick, one orchid female has black death. This ticks me off! I did notice today that the idolo isn't smelling today so hopefully they all pull thru.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Dec 22, 2014)

Change your feeders. Dont feed them what you feed them the last time. Where did you get the flys at?


----------

